# Gold, Gold and more Gold



## Tnavas (8 August 2012)

A big congratulations to all your equestrian teams - they have been awesome and I've sat here in NZ infront of my TV cheering them on.

To win the team dressage was just amazing - its been a long hard road with such determination to reach this level

(((((HUGS for everyone)))))


----------



## Nicnac (8 August 2012)

Aw thank you - aren't they wonderful.  And of course well done to you guys for your eventing medal


----------

